

My favorite iPhone App 2009 - What is yours? - anton_schwarz

I spent the summer in San Francisco and used windAlert all the time to check the wind for kiteboarding.<p>http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/windalert/id317992025?mt=8<p>What is your app of the year?
======
imgabe
Instapaper is by far the app I use most frequently. It's great for reading on
the train, since I get no cell service underground.

